# looking for creepy gypsy or fortune teller music or sayings



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey Slash,

I just searched for gypsy folk music and I found a lot out there and some of it for free. Try a quick search and see if any of those songs will do. At least most of them will be authentic! Hope this helps.

GG


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

thank you will do.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Slash, I did a 3 axis gypsy for my circus couple years back & have a couple of tracks I tweaked for it, they are old violin music, kinda gives you that feeling of a gypsy in a tent waiting to tell you your fortune. Can upload & send you it if you want.......?

DL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dark Lord, I would love them, too if you would share. I am doing my Be WITCHY party this year as a Conjurer's Consortium and using lost of fortune tellers. There is also a thread on the Party Ideas board and one of the most recent posts is to a gypsy musical that has some great soulful tales songs. I have not listened to all of it, but you might check it out. I can't remember who posted it.

Slash, I would love to see your fortune teller and have you post it in the thread mentioned above for all of us to see.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> Dark Lord, I would love them, too if you would share. I am doing my Be WITCHY party this year as a Conjurer's Consortium and using lost of fortune tellers. There is also a thread on the Party Ideas board and one of the most recent posts is to a gypsy musical that has some great soulful tales songs. I have not listened to all of it, but you might check it out. I can't remember who posted it.
> 
> Slash, I would love to see your fortune teller and have you post it in the thread mentioned above for all of us to see.


Sure be glad to send you a link, transferring file to a new pc so once I find it I'll upload it & PM you a link. I'll have to pop in on that thread, thanx 

** Edit - found it...lol, uploading now !


----------

